# credit card fraud again



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Well I had to have my credit card cancelled again but maybe coincidentally or not the day before I used my credit card for inhouse pharmacy to order generic zelnorm. I had this happen last year with medsmex but felt pretty safe with inhouse pharmacy because I never read on the BB where that happened to anyone else. Of course I have no way of knowing if inhouse pharmacy was the culprit but no matter---no more ordering from online pharamcies with a credit cart for me. It just too weird that the 2 times it's happened has been from online pharmacies.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Something simular happened to my adult son , he is a frequent buyer at Amazon . com .Somehow , Someway , somebody was able to hack in internally and steal his information and they charged up thousands of dollars of merchandise with his credit card number. The money was instantly taken out of the accout as a: Debit.He got his bank statement , and quickly called the bank , and amazon , and told them these huge purchases weren't his , because he hadn't purcased anything in months. His bank credited the money back to his account , but Amazon refused to acknowledge this as a purchase fraud , his account was charged again by amazon.Resulting in a double charge. He called the Police and filed a report , and the Police tried to obtain a copy of the purchase report from Amazon , and Amazon would Not provide the information who was being sent the merchandise and the address to where it was going.My son lost thousands of dollars in this fraud. He cancelled the credit card right away of course.My sister (Now Deceased) use to work for EQUIFAX Credit for 35 years.She said NEVER have A Credit Card.You need to pay in cash.Cards leave paper trails , and that can cost you serious mis reported information to your credit history.You need to pay in cash , or by money order atleast.


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

Glenda I'm sorry to hear about what happened to your son, that is terrible.For online purchases I always use a checking account set up for that one purpose, with a debit card. I transfer just the amount I need for the purchase into the account, submit the order, and then carefully examine the account status online every day for a couple of weeks afterward. I have had to cancel the debit card several times already, but I have a good relationship with the bank and they have always been understanding. I have never lost a cent this way.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I won't 'lost' any money either. I lose trust in the companies I buy from. In this case inhousepharmacy.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Glenda--thanks for the input about amazon--that's terrible what happened to your son.and Tiss--sorry this happened to you. i've been ordering from inhouse but i've still been using the virtual credit card numbers with them-ever since that horrible mess with medsmex i always use a virtual credit card number. i love the safety of it all--i use them when ordering online, by phone or by mail. if my credit card company ever stops offering them i'll switch to the system fizzixgal uses. there's just too many hackers out there.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

When my son got so screwed over by Amazon , and he envolved the police into it , No matter what the Cops did , they could NOT get Amazon to release information as to the name of the Buyer or the Sending address.His bank tried multipule times to get the money back from Amazon and it was failed attempts each time.That darn Amazon somehow goofed up their paper work and he got billed 2 times.My son was devestated he lost Thousand of dollars.Credit cards in any form can be very dangerous. You can be billed multipule times on one purchase.It just simple computer errors that cause these type malfunctions.That's why my sister said always Pay cash for any purchase you make , and if it is a purchase payment going out of state or country , Pay by US Money Order.Credit card fraud will destroy you personal credit history for years to come.Amazon will No longer let my son purchase from them because He started problems with them by envolving the police into this matter. And also his bank .It was a tragic situation.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Only use a money order if you are sure the company will be in business long enough to ship the items to you.If you don't ever get the items because they go bankrupt before they ship the items you will get cents on the dollar about a year later, and won't have the item, either. Money orders may mean you don't get your account hacked, but they can mean once it is gone you can't stop the transaction for any reason.I had a company go bankrupt in the middle of shipping an order to me, once.At least with a credit card they stop the charges and you aren't waiting for the money to come back.There is fraud and problems will all things that involve money so you need to be careful in all situations and keep track of the accounts. Make sure you know what fraud protections are available and how to trigger them.Some credit cards will give you a one time only number that you can use for a specific purchase that cannot be used to access the account. That can add to the safety and give you the fraud protections you have with your card.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

right, Kathleen--that's exactly what i meant when i used the term virtual credit card number. it's a special number that can be used one time only for only the amount you authorize and no more. it protects your real credit card number. bank of america has this --it's their "shop safe" program--it's a free and it's terrific. totally safe.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

If you are going to pay by US Money Order , make sure you have checked out their Reputation and Their Length of Time in Business. Make sure they are a well known reputable business and not some fly by the seat of your pants company.Such a SEARS is Reputable and been in Business over a hundred years.Or JC Pennys is Reputable and been in Business Years.Or your GNC Vitamin store is Reputable.Then you might find > Joe's foot wear (made up name here ) , you need to do a Better Business Bureau investigation on them.Before you order anything.Just check things out first.I won't trust "Amazon" for any reason now.


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

I've had my credit card numbers stolen multiple times, after using them to buy vitamins, drugs, and travel over the internet.I quit using credit cards on the internet. I use paypal first, then money orders, then personal checks. As far as vendors cashing the money order/check and not sending me goods, I'm not too concerned. If all I'm out is a few hundred dollars (my max purchase 99.9% of the time), it's still worth it versus canceling credit cards and contesting charges.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately some companies manage to look good (and the one I had trouble with I knew other people who ordered computers from them) right up until the moment they file for bankruptcy. They didn't default on any orders before they got shut down. Once they filed they couldn't ship out any other orders and I was stuck. Luckily I got the computer, I just didn't get the peripherals. It was bad timing that can happen to anyone. I think people do need to be careful with credit cards on the internet, or with any mail order company, heck even in person or in the ATM, but there are ways to reduce the risk and sometimes services like Pay Pal or getting the one time only, one amount only numbers are a good way to do that. It always pays to be careful, keep an eye on things, and know what, if any, fraud protections are available.


----------

